# problem with kppp /pppd

## karoto

Hi there ppls i have problem with my gentoo  :Sad:  i am trying to connect on internet from user but i can't..

steps : 

user 'karoto' is on groups dialout and uucp 

uid=1000(karoto) gid=10(wheel)  groups=10(wheel),14(uucp),18 (audio),20(dialout)

tail /var/log/daemon.log

> Dec 22 22:24:46 karoto-v2 modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module ppp0

> Dec 22 22:24:46 karoto-v2 pppd[3062]: pppd 2.4.1 started by karoto, uid 1000 

> Dec 22 22:24:46 karoto-v2 pppd[3062]: Using interface ppp0 

> Dec 22 22:24:46 karoto-v2 pppd[3062]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/tts/0 

> Dec 22 22:24:47 karoto-v2 pppd[3062]: Remote message: No such user 

> Dec 22 22:24:47 karoto-v2 pppd[3062]: PAP authentication failed 

Also i am absolutely sure that user pass ar correct.the most crazy of all is that if i am log in as root into X , then use kppp i am loging at internet normally with out problem , any ideas on what i should look for?

----------

## wrc1944

If I understand you correctly, kppp is working OK as root, and you can login to your isp and get online, but NLOT as user- correct? If you can connect with kppp as root, but not user, it sounds like a permissions problem. 

When I set up kppp in Gentoo, I just login as user to a kde desktop, open kppp, and run setup. I just fill in the isp info while I'm user, check the save "password" box, then type in the login name and password in the connect box the first time, and connect. From then on, it works fine, as user. 

However, I think it must still have root permisions of some kind.

My /usr.kde/3.2/bin/kppp executable is root owner, root group, and the permissions are:

-rwxr-xr-x

How does this compare with yours?- (you might have 3.1 instead of 3.2.

wrc1944

----------

## karoto

From: karoto 

To: wrc1944 

Posted: Sat Dec 27, 2003 3:12 pm 

Subject: Re: kppp problem..  

Hi there.. i am from gentoo as user but not as i like wanna be!.. what does i mean? simple i remove all the setup from the kppp and yet from the start but as user! .. i have try one more to get in!! and... boom!! the first message was! 

Dec 27 21:35:29 karoto-v2 modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module ppp0 

Dec 27 21:35:29 karoto-v2 pppd[2704]: pppd 2.4.1 started by karoto, uid 1000 

Dec 27 21:35:29 karoto-v2 pppd[2704]: Using interface ppp0 

Dec 27 21:35:29 karoto-v2 pppd[2704]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/tts/0 

Dec 27 21:35:30 karoto-v2 pppd[2704]: Remote message: Bad Password 

Dec 27 21:35:30 karoto-v2 pppd[2704]: PAP authentication failed 

Dec 27 21:35:30 karoto-v2 pppd[2704]: Connection terminated. 

Dec 27 21:35:30 karoto-v2 pppd[2704]: Exit. 

couse of course my password was bad.. and the second message was.. 

Dec 27 21:36:33 karoto-v2 modprobe: modprobe: Can't locate module ppp0 

Dec 27 21:36:33 karoto-v2 pppd[2727]: pppd 2.4.1 started by karoto, uid 1000 

Dec 27 21:36:33 karoto-v2 pppd[2727]: Using interface ppp0 

Dec 27 21:36:33 karoto-v2 pppd[2727]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/tts/0 

Dec 27 21:36:33 karoto-v2 pppd[2727]: Remote message: No such user 

Dec 27 21:36:33 karoto-v2 pppd[2727]: PAP authentication failed 

Dec 27 21:36:34 karoto-v2 pppd[2727]: Hangup (SIGHUP) 

Dec 27 21:36:34 karoto-v2 pppd[2727]: Modem hangup 

Dec 27 21:36:34 karoto-v2 pppd[2727]: Connection terminated. 

Dec 27 21:36:34 karoto-v2 pppd[2727]: Exit. 

but why?? No such user? but i have gave a user!! i also check for $HOME/.kde3.1/config/kppprc that it stores the pass and user.. and is grouped ownered ok!!  damn i am so confused.. the next try it was to try all those without password , i was try to connect with kppp but from terminal (under selections pap/chap .. Terminal window) so after dialing it pops up me for user and pass enter it ... and then continue .. HEY! it's worked!!! but again.. WHY?? so my pppd is ok.. it's not have a problem.. somewhere alse is the problem but i cannot find where  what are you say? any ideas? it is time to look out for kppp source? to view what and how is call the user password field? and with what permissions?... 

From: wrc1944 

To: karoto 

Posted: Mon Dec 29, 2003 12:04 pm 

Subject: Re: kppp problem..

HMMM.. This is getting weird. Here's some thoughts and questions I had, after reading your message. 

1. What isp are you using? 

2. What kernel are you using, and how is it configured for ppp? 

3. What type modem and what port is it on, ? 

4. Have you tried unmerging ppp and kde-network, and then re-emerging them and setting up kppp again from scratch? 

5. Are you absolutely positive all the info like user, isp stuff, config files, and passwords are correct? 

6. Some isp's don't handle linux that well, and might need specific initialization strings- only they can answer that one! 

7. Can you emerge and configure wvdial OK, and then connect OK with it to your isp? 

8. Does your email (kmail?) work OK? 

9. I'm a bit unclear as to your situtation- am I correct in thinking you can get to a kde desktop, but can't use kppp gui to sign on to your isp, and must go to a terminal to connect? 

10. I notice you have: "Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/tts/0." If you have a serial modem on com1, that might be incorrect. Are you sure you have things setup correctly under kppp setup tabs device and modem? 

11. If it were me, and I had downloaded kde with emerge -f, and still had all the sources in /usr/portage/distfiles, I would bite the bullet, and unmerge kde, and do the 12 hour kde re-emerge, and start from scratch. In fact, if you don't have the 3.1 files in distfiles, I'd just go ahead and emerge -f kde 3.2-beta2 (been running it for 2 weeks now- much better). If you do have 3.1 in distfiles, consider re-emerging if you can't get kppp working. Also re-emerge fresh ppp packages. 

wrc1944

----------

